# ONR Samples - Any interest?



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about sorting out some sample bottles of ONR for those wishing to try the product. I'm looking at postage costs at the minute but I reckon I could do a 250ml sample for about £6-7 posted.

Anyone interested?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

id be interested in one mate see why everyone is raving about


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you can buy 8oz bottles from Detailed Obsession for £6.95 already...

http://www.detailedobsession.com/ca...d=250&osCsid=a87706affb3c792f6db22b44a691a128


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> you can buy 8oz bottles from Detailed Obsession for £6.95 already...
> 
> http://www.detailedobsession.com/ca...d=250&osCsid=a87706affb3c792f6db22b44a691a128


Yes, but you've then got shipping costs on top of that, which is another £3.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Have you contacted the Mods and got permission for doing a sample run.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111072
Gordon.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Have you contacted the Mods and got permission for doing a sample run.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111072
> Gordon.


If there's any interest, I will do, absolutely. Nothing's official at the minute. Do you think this thread would be better placed in the sample forum?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

until everything complies with the rules we'll just stop this one here...


----------

